# Problems installing 8.0



## PeaCe2DaGoD (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello and good evening to all. I have not ran free BSD since 6.0 and i am trying to get myself more involved in Linux distro and Unix distros again. I have a HP G60 235DX running Pentium core duo on vista. I burned the i386 distro of 8.0 and tried to install it, i get to the /usr directory of the install and then i get this error message: 

anic: vm_page_insert: page already inserted
cpuid = 0
uptime: 6m11s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable

Can anyone help? Thank you in advance


----------



## zeiz (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry, it's not quite clear what you are trying to achieve.
Please give more details about how you installed 8.0.
Can you boot it?


----------



## PeaCe2DaGoD (Dec 9, 2009)

I am trying to achieve completely installing BSD 8.0 on my laptop. Yes i can boot it and set up grub and use fdisk and everything else. It just halts when installing the /usr directory and gives me the message that i posted before.


----------



## johnblue (Dec 9, 2009)

I just finished an 8.0 install and it went smooth.  But I like to use sysinstall.

You might consider giving it a try just to get it install and later mess around with manual methods.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 9, 2009)

It's an international community... 
"Can you boot it?" in my context meant "Can you boot it? = "Is it bootable?" that is NOT equal "Can you boot it? (or anything else)" = "Are you capable of dealing with stuff at all?" Sorry...I didn't mean what you got so don't be mad  and let's start over:

I don't believe my English is so bad but I still can't understand what are you currently doing:

1. Working with (or without) Sysinstall and creating /usr partition manually (as johnblue assumed)? 
OR
2. Trying to get access to your already created /usr directory from successfully booted FreeBSD?
OR
3. Installing 8.0 as a guest OS on a virtual machine?
OR
4. Trying to get access to your successfully created /usr directory within VM environment?


----------



## PeaCe2DaGoD (Dec 10, 2009)

Its ok i didn't take it the wrong way nor did i get offended

1. i used sysinstall to automatically create the paritions
2. No i was not trying to access the /usr parition since i was install FreeBSD
3.No
4.No


----------



## Dru (Dec 10, 2009)

I dont know the fix, but to clarify, Im pretty sure Peace is referring to the part of the install process, when its starts decompressing/writing the /usr slice.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, if Dru's guessing is correct 8.0 was not installed yet. 
The reasons I can see briefly are:
1. Bad CD (iso's checksum doesn't match, CD was burned at speed higher than 4x, blank media was defected or whatever but data on the CD is corrupted)
2. Wrong repartitioning with Vista (it has hidden partitions and other tricks).
3. Hardware problems or incompatibility.

For detailed analysis please give us details:

1. What iso you downloaded (CD1, DVD...)
2. Does its md5 and sha256 checksums match those published by FreeBSD?
3. What is the media: CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-R, DVD+RW....
4. Did you try to check your CD for data integrity? Burn another one at low speed?

5. Do you completely replace Vista with FreeBSD (use entire disk option in sysinstall) or you want dual boot with Vista?
6. If dual boot, how did you shrink Vista and what is you current partition layout? (primary partitions with size, extended partitions with size, hidden partitions)
7. On what exactly partition you are installing FreeBSD?

8. It could be same "vista-only-laptop" like my wife's $500 Sony VAIO VGN-NR430D. No any *BSD can be installed. Win7 is running but not supported on this laptop. No BIOS access. 
Check compatibility list although it could be no data yet (like for mine).


----------

